# Bringing Hedgehog into EU



## Stza (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello, I have been on a major hunt for answers as to how to transport my hedgehog into the EU. What papers do i need? What airlines will be best? Is it possible to have a flight with stops (seeing in how its ungodly expensive to travel non stop to europe)? 

I know it's legal to have him in Germany. I know I will have to get all the special cabin carriers, but I really need to urgently know what to do to get him over there with me!!

PLEASE help me!!!!

:!: :!: 

I need to figure this out ASAP because I cant book my language course in Germany until I have a plane ticket, and I can't get a plane ticket until I know what airline to take and if i can take my little nugget with me! 

 STRESSSSSS

thank you for your help!


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I have never travelled with a hedgie but from what I hear airlines classify them as a rodent and therefore believe that they can chew through a carrier and therefore are not allowed in the cabin. I would start calling airlines (maybe European ones will be different) and check with them to see if any allow them to fly in the cabin where it will be warmer. Also call your vet, I'm sure they will be able to give you info on the required papers/exams you will to get your hedgie in to a foregien country.


----------

